# Help needed! Someone who can look after a kitten while I'm on holiday...Thessaloniki



## gemmar (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi
I'm hoping someone can help me....
I found a kitten in my garden 2 days ago with no sign of her mother. She's tiny and probably around 7 Weeks old. She was very boney but we have fed her up, given her a clean and she is very tame and happy so we are happy to keep her (we have 2other cats we bought with us from England)

The trouble is, we are going on holiday on Monday for 3weeks. I have a gardener who is coming to the house every 2days to leave food out for my older cats in our out house in the garden. We have done this before and they are quite happy living outside while we are away as long as there's food! I'm concerned about the kitten though as she's so young and I'd hate for something to happen to her. We've only lived in Thessaloniki for 6 months and the friends I have met will be on holiday themselves so can't look after her.

Does anyone know of anyone in Thessaloniki, we are in Perea but happy to take her to any surrounding areas if someone is prepared to look after her for 3 weeks...

Help!!


----------

